# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه های پردیس دبیری شهریه میگیرند؟

## Milad98

من توی تخمین رتبه ی قلمچی که دبیری میزنم تعداد محدود دانشگاه میاره که همه پردیس هستند 
این دانشگاه ها هم مثل پردیس رشته های دیگه شهریه میگیرند؟
هراطلاعاتی  در مورد این دانشگاه هادارید دریغ نکنید.

----------


## sajjadj766

سلام 
از اونجایی که شما از بدو ورود به این دانشگاه استخدام آموزش و پرورش میشین بنابراین اموزش و پرورش برای شما حقوق میده دانشگاه 45 درصد از حقوقی که که به شما میدن رو کسر میکنن یا آخر سر تسویه میکنین باهاشون.

----------


## reza77

> من توی تخمین رتبه ی قلمچی که دبیری میزنم تعداد محدود دانشگاه میاره که همه پردیس هستند 
> این دانشگاه ها هم مثل پردیس رشته های دیگه شهریه میگیرند؟
> هراطلاعاتی  در مورد این دانشگاه هادارید دریغ نکنید.


       کلا تمام پردیس های دانشگاه فرهنگیان در سراسر کشور بابت تحصیل هیچ شهریه ای ازتون نمیگیرن  منم اگه ایشالا مجاز بشم فرهنگیان میخوام انتخاب کنم

----------


## broslee

پردیس های فرهنگیان معمولا یک رشته دارند و نسبت به دیگر دانشگاه ها کوچکتر هستند ،احتمالا به این خاطر بهشون پردیس گفته میشه
شما با توجه به جنسیت و شهر محل سکونتتون چندتا انتخاب برای فرهنگیان دارید که شاید یک رشته تو پردیس شهر خودتون باشه و بقیه اش تو شهر های دیگه
مثلا دبیر زیست پردیس ....
شیمی پردیس .....
مبلمان سازی(صنایع چوب) (محل کار در هنرستان)

دبیر ابتدایی هر کس تو پردیس شهر خودشه

----------


## mahdi7798

دو تا از دوستای من پردیس دبیری می خونن...ماهانه 300تومن بهشون میدن

----------


## sh4yani

> دو تا از دوستای من پردیس دبیری می خونن...ماهانه 300تومن بهشون میدن


300 چیه  :Yahoo (23):  ماهی 700 دارن میدن الان
دانشجو دبیری زبان پردیس شهید چمرانم
300 میگیرن چون 45 هزینه خوابگاه و غذا کم میشه اگر خوابگاه نگیری فقط 25 درصد کم میشه اونم آخر سر میتونی تسویه حساب کنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi7798

من یکم فقط از مصاحبش می ترسم...بین پرستاری و دبیری گیر کردم کدومو بزنم


> 300 چیه  ماهی 700 دارن میدن الان
> دانشجو دبیری زبان پردیس شهید چمرانم
> 300 میگیرن چون 45 هزینه خوابگاه و غذا کم میشه اگر خوابگاه نگیری فقط 25 درصد کم میشه اونم آخر سر میتونی تسویه حساب کنی

----------


## sh4yani

> من یکم فقط از مصاحبش می ترسم...بین پرستاری و دبیری گیر کردم کدومو بزنم


مصاحبه اش هیچی نیست فقط چند تا سوال که توی کلاس چیکار میکنی اگر مثلا فلان کار بشه یا اتفاق بیافته ، چرا معلمی ، یه خورده هم میگن مثلا فلان چیز رو توضیح اصلا جای نگرانی نداره  :Yahoo (100): 
ولی به نظر من ببین به کدوم علاقه داری جفتشون سختی های خودشون رو دارن و اگر توی هرکدوم اشتباه انتخاب کنی و بر اساس علاقه انتخاب نکنی قطعا به مشکل میخوری مطمئن باش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi7798

مرسی داداش


> مصاحبه اش هیچی نیست فقط چند تا سوال که توی کلاس چیکار میکنی اگر مثلا فلان کار بشه یا اتفاق بیافته ، چرا معلمی ، یه خورده هم میگن مثلا فلان چیز رو توضیح اصلا جای نگرانی نداره 
> ولی به نظر من ببین به کدوم علاقه داری جفتشون سختی های خودشون رو دارن و اگر توی هرکدوم اشتباه انتخاب کنی و بر اساس علاقه انتخاب نکنی قطعا به مشکل میخوری مطمئن باش

----------


## شادی 78

با رتبه ۲۲۰۰۰ تربیت معلم دانشگاه فدهنگیان قبول میشم؟ ؟برای انتخاب رشته مجاز شدم

----------

